# Баян "Беларусь" 1974 года



## Alexei (29 Май 2019)

Кто-то пользовался таким инструментом? Как он в сравнении с аналогичным тульским баяном?
Удалось найти такое мнение: https://otzovik.com/review_960108.html


----------

